

The New Firefox Is Fantastic. So Is Every Other Web Browser. - webwanderings
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/05/02/the-new-firefox-is-fantastic-so-is-every-other-web-browser/

======
webwanderings
This review comes very close to my experience. However, I would add one more
point.

I used the new browser on two slightly older PCs (relatively old). On a 4GB
machine, I almost fell off my chair because I wasn't expecting such a fine
speed from FF. Like the author above, I got pretty excited thinking that FF is
finally back.

I then tried it on 3GB machine, and I didn't get the same enthusiasm.

It boils down to what you're used to of already. Notwithstanding the other
debates (Google, anti-Google etc - which is not my concern for this
discussion).

